# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  بـــــيــــــت عـــــرار

## معاذ ملحم

حنطة الغياب

تعجّل أيها المرتحل شمالا، ولا تخفف الوطء، فخبطة قدمك يجب أن تستنهض الذاكرة، وتصير إزميلا تنقش التاريخ الذي ما غاب عن مرابع إربد.. لا تتأنَّ، فأنت مشوق للقاء بها، كأنها العشيقة التي تنتظرك، ولن تبح لك، إن لم تبادر أنت وتكتب قصيدتك تقربا منها..
يمم وجهك نحو التل، هيئ روحك لأن تسمع نبض حبيبتك هناك، سترى أن وجهها محتجب عنك، غير أنها حولك، هالة تلامسك، طيف تمسح بنسيم اشتياقها على محياك، لذا فعليك أن تستسلم لناموس المدينة، وبإمكانك أن تصمت، وتستمع إلى همسها الشفيف لك، بينما أنت في تلك اللحظات لن تستطيع إلا أن تتأمل منمنمات تفاصيلها، متابعا واقع حالها منذ لثغات البدء الأولى وحتى زخم الحياة التي تتآلف معها/ معك الآن..
@@@
أرأيت كيف هو الحب يكشف الأسرار. اسمع إذن، فهي تبوح لك بكل حميمية عن سفِر وجودها مذ اشتُق اسمها من الجذر رَبد مرتبطا معناها باللون الأسود المختلط بالأحمر، لتكون المكان الأسود المنقّط بالحمرة، وهذا صدق آخر للاسم المنسجم مع طبيعة جغرافيتها في تمازج بين لون تربتها، والحجارة البركانية السوداء المنتشرة على سهولها وتلها.
@@@
وَصفوها بعروس الشمال، ولكنها حبيبتك التي تريد أن تحتفظ بلقبها عروسا أبدية، وفتنة محتجبة، وعاشقة تبقى تنتظر، ويبقى كل يعتقد أنها معشوقته وحده.
لعلها تتقمص البياض وهي تقف عند خرزات آبار الماء غرب المدينة، أيام كانت بلدة وادعة هادئة الإهاب، كأنها تنتظر عاشقها الغائب، عند تلك الحجارة المثقوبة على فوهات تلك الآبار، تناجي الخرزات، كل بئر كانت موعدا لعاشق من عشاقها، أهل المدينة، وصارت تناجي الآبار، زاد ماؤها، فاضت، ونمت أسرا وعائلات، تنظر اليهم وتبتسم، تحضنهم كأنها أم الجميع، فصارت العاشقة هي إربد الخرزات، وصارت اسمها زواجا مقدسا بين ذاكرة الحجر، ونبض البشر.
ياه.. يا للشاعر الذي عرفك، فعشقك، فناجاك، وكان نقي الهوى، غجري المزاج، حوراني المحيّا، وطني الولاء.. همس لك مثلما تهمسين لعاشقك الآن، قال لك عرار:
يا إربد الخرزات حياك الحيا
رغم الجفاء ورغم كل تقاطع

@@@
ها قد بدأت العاشقة تتكشف لك..
هذا أول بوحها؛ بدءا من التل الذي يختزن الحضور الأقدم لإربد التي تقمصتها أسماء كثيرة، فقيل إنها كانت أربل، وأحيانا أرابيلا في مراحل متفاوتة من الأزمنة العتيقة.
جدة كبيرة من جدات هذه الأمكنة، لكنها عاشقة متجددة، ومعشوقة في كل الأوقات، مذ تاريخها الأقدم الذي يشير إلى أنها كانت مأهولة منذ العصر البرونزي الأول قبل ألفي وخمسمائة سنة من الميلاد، والشاهد على ذلك كهوف تل إربد، وبقايا السور المبني من الحجارة السوداء، والقطع الفخارية، والتماثيل المكتشفة في المكان.
@@@
تتململ في مكانها على التل..
هي ذي مع الكلام عنها، تحن إلى عنفوان ماضيها.. تتحرك ماشية معك نحو أسواقها التي صارت تراوح بين نشوة الحداثة وحنين الذاكرة.. هي ذي تتبعك، وتستنهض أيامها عندما كان مركز المدينة تُجلب إليه البضائع من دمشق وفلسطين ودرعا، حيث كان سوق العطارة، سوق البخارية،، وسوق الخان، وسوق الفرواتية، وسوق الحمام، وضجيج صخب صانعي البسط، والخناجر، والفخار، يختلط مع الفحامين والسروجية والفرواتية.. خليط عجيب من الأسواق والبضائع والمهن التي كانت تختصر دروبا، ذاكرة، وأماكن بعيدة.
@@@ 
ستمشي أكثر في المدينة.. ها هي روحك تحن إلى أماكنها الأولى، تفتقدها بعد أن زارت بقايا أسواقها، تستعيد ذاكرة مضت، وأماكن قضت، وبعضها بقي لكن بلا تلك الروح العتيقة، تمشي نحو سورها القديم، والمسجد المملوكي غربا، والمسجد الكبير، وفندق الملك غازي، وحوش الجودة، وبيت علي خلقي الشرايري، ودار السرايا، ومقام الشيخ خليل التميمي، ومقام الشيخ عوض الهامي..لم تر كثيرا من تلك الأمكنة، لكنها لامست أطيافا عبر الأبنية الحديثة، والطرق والأرصفة.. بقيت تمشي، وأنت عاشق تريد أن ترى وجه معشوقتك، لكنها عادت إلى التل، واحتجبت بعد أن تركت لك نسمة من حنطة الغياب، وسنابل من محبتها.


منقووووووول

----------

